
The Team Edits Your Images: Aurora Borealis - luu
https://phillipreeve.net/blog/the-team-edits-your-images-part-1-aurora-borealis/
======
agustif
When we made the cruise from Europe to America, we stayed 1 night in
Reykyavik, Iceland.

We were lucky enough to be able to see the northern lights from a small boat
in the sea at night.

It was a magical experience, I even managed t(after the tour guide cconfigured
the camera settings for me in (M)anual mode) to get some photos with my little
mirrorless sony.

Have to edit those yet though

------
bonchicbongenre
Am I the only one who strongly prefers the original image over any of the
edits? Except the B+W, they all look way too saturated to me, and the
cloud/snow colours look especially unnatural to my eye

------
Bedon292
Its very interesting read about the thought process behind decisions people
made when editing. Especially when they have opposite decisions made for the
same image. Like one person trying to make the snow more blue, and another
minimizing it. And one even going so far as to remove color from an image,
which, to me, is all about the color. But it still turned out better than I
would have thought.

